# "Irish Construction Boom statistics"



## Michaeld (16 Dec 2007)

I have tried this on search and cant find anything.

I am doing a dissertation on Strategic Management for college.
In my Introduction I have made comments about the growth over the last ten years ie number of houses built and sold etc.

I have looked on the internet and cant find anything relevent, if someone could help me I would be appreciate it greatly and will glady mention them and the site on my acknowledgements ; )

Regards,
Michael


----------



## threeticks (16 Dec 2007)

http://www.environ.ie/en/Publicatio...PConstructionSector/FileDownLoad,15353,en.pdf

I know this report does not cover the past ten years but you might find it interesting and maybe of some use.


----------



## ajapale (16 Dec 2007)

_Strategic Management as it relates to the construction industry (CIT disertation)

Please do not duplicate questions
_


Michaeld said:


> Hello Boys and Girls,
> 
> in 4th year Construction Management course in Cit and have decided to write my dissertation on Strategic Management and relate it to the construction industry.
> 
> ...


----------

